# مواقع أقسام الهندسة الكيميائية فى الجامعات الأمريكية والبريطانية



## مهندس النهضة (30 يناير 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة *​ *هذة مواقع أقسام الهندسة الكيميائية فى الجامعات الأمريكية وبعض الجامعات البريطانية *​ *أرجو ان تنال إعجابكم ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

*​ *University of Virginia*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.che.virginia.edu/[/FONT]

*University of Colorado*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.colorado.edu/che/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]LONDON'S GLOBAL UNIVERSITY[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.ucl.ac.uk/chemeng/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]University of Wisconsin-Madison[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.engr.wisc.edu/che/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Princeton University[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.princeton.edu/che/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]University of Utah[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.che.utah.edu/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]University of South Carolina[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.che.sc.edu/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]University of Delaware[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.che.udel.edu/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]University of California[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://cheme.berkeley.edu/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]University of [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]texas[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.che.utexas.edu/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]University of Cambridge[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.cheng.cam.ac.uk/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]University of Florida[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.che.ufl.edu/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]MIT[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://web.mit.edu/cheme/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Pennsylvania State University[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.che.psu.edu/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Columbia University[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.cheme.columbia.edu/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]The University of Manchester[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.ceas.manchester.ac.uk/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]University of New Hampshire[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.unh.edu/chemical-engineering/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]University of Oxford[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.eng.ox.ac.uk/chemeng/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]University of New Mexico[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www-chne.unm.edu/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Yale University[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.seas.yale.edu/departments-chemical.php[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Rice University[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.ruf.rice.edu/~che/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Michigan University[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.engin.umich.edu/dept/cheme/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Mary Land University[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.ench.umd.edu/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]University of Pennsylvania[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.seas.upenn.edu/cbe/[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]University of Virginia[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]http://www.che.virginia.edu[/FONT][FONT=&quot]/[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وهنا فى هذا الموقع تقييم أقسام الهندسة الكيميائة فى الجامعات الامريكية ومعلومات تفصيلية [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]http://www.a2zcolleges.com/advanced_results.asp?Engineering=Chemical[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]
إحترامى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مهندس النهضة[/FONT]*​


----------



## خضير ألجبوري (30 يناير 2009)

تعيش يابطل


----------



## خضير ألجبوري (30 يناير 2009)

:73:تعيش:83: يابطل:73::19::d:16:


----------



## محمد الأمين بلعشية (31 يناير 2009)

thnx a lot really u re a hero


----------



## العراقي... خالد (31 يناير 2009)

شكراً جزيلً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس النهضة (31 يناير 2009)

خضير ألجبوري قال:


> :73:تعيش:83: يابطل:73::19::d:16:


ياساتر أستر بتحسسنا إننا فى حرب


----------



## ارهينيوس (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكووورررررررررررررررررر واللة


----------



## مهندس النهضة (3 فبراير 2009)

محمد الأمين بلعشية قال:


> thnx a lot really u re a hero


thank you , if I'm hero you are great hero


----------



## engineer_Dream (4 فبراير 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## مهندس النهضة (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم إخوتى


----------

